# 600 Quid for a Machine Polish!!??



## Ziggytt (Sep 9, 2009)

Cleaned the car on Sunday which is the Phantom Black finish. Went to wax it and noticed tini 1 to 2 mm spots all over the bonnet and roof. The car is only 6 months old so thought it can't be that bad, I have after all been looking after it by cleaning and polishing weather permitting and looking after it in the same way I have my past cars. The spots on the car I think or thought might be sap, never noticed them in the past and only cleaned the car a couple of weeks ago. These though look like pit marks which are a flat colour and not raised, I tried a few different products and the only one that seems to make a difference with a lot of elbow grease is Autoglym tar and sap remover....

So went to my local Audi Garage and showed them. They tried two types of products on the bonnet neither of them having any effect, so the answer from them was a machine polish, which would probably take a day!

You guessed it at a cost of £600 quid! You must be having a laugh.

I have instead been on the web this afternoon and ordered a Autoglym clay kit and a couple of Maguires products one being the Ultimate compound and the the other being the Deep Crystal step 1.

Anyone out there with advise would be appreciated....


----------



## tranter (Mar 4, 2010)

you could get it proffesionally detailed to a much higher standard than audi could do and the car would look better than new for around £250-300 or have a go at doing it yourself you can pick a good DA polisher and all the pads plus polishes for less than £150.


----------



## Ziggytt (Sep 9, 2009)

Thanks for that. I was seriously thinking of buying a machine polisher, especially when Audi quoted their price. They said they would have to do the whole car.

I know that even Aldi (not Audi) the supermarket are even selling one for £12. not that I would buy one from them.

I'm sure the paint isn't damaged, and just needs a good detailing. So it's something I never thought of doing but it looks like I'll be looking at the 'How to Clay' section now...

Thanks for your help

Any thoughts on products??


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Remember to wax it with some quality hard was when you're done. And give us some pics!


----------



## Ziggytt (Sep 9, 2009)

badyaker said:


> Remember to wax it with some quality hard was when you're done. And give us some pics!


Yes will do, just don't hope the same thing happens again. Tried to take some photos of the damage but you can only see it in the right light, and an iPhone doesn't exactly pick up the detail. Might try with the Nikon and Micro lens tomorrow so if I have any luck you should have the before and after. That's after the products arrive in the post on Wednesday...


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

Where are you based, get a pro to correct your paint, best looking around for some estimates..

A single stage polish will be around the £150 mark..


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

Agreed I wouldn't let the Stealer Monkeys on it - get a professional Detailer on it - they will do a much better job IMO.

I had my roof machine polished by Audi/VW and they took off to much clear coat meaning it couldn't be polished any more, didn't remove the very light scratches and left buffer trails/holograms all over the place!


----------



## TestTT (May 9, 2009)

Went to wax it and noticed tini 1 to 2 mm spots all over the bonnet and roof

Hi,

Clean my car every week warm water on the wheels, rinse off with jet wash spray rest of car to loosen dirt, then clean with Chemical Guys - Bodywash and Wax rinse off and use large drying towel. Only to leave which looked like hard water marks, Tried to polish them out but looks like the water has burnt the clearcoat. Car looks good and can only see them when you look close, sounds like the same problem. I don't park under any trees so can't see it being sap, got some Meguiars - Ultimate Compound see if that will sort it out.


----------



## Ziggytt (Sep 9, 2009)

TestTT said:


> Went to wax it and noticed tini 1 to 2 mm spots all over the bonnet and roof
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Clean my car every week warm water on the wheels, rinse off with jet wash spray rest of car to loosen dirt, then clean with Chemical Guys - Bodywash and Wax rinse off and use large drying towel. Only to leave which looked like hard water marks, Tried to polish them out but looks like the water has burnt the clearcoat. Car looks good and can only see them when you look close, sounds like the same problem. I don't park under any trees so can't see it being sap, got some Meguiars - Ultimate Compound see if that will sort it out.


Thanks for that I think you are right about it being water marks. I have bought some Meguires 1st step, and some of their Ultimate Compound as well. Also have bought the Autoglym Clay kit as well. So I am going to give it a go, as soon as it stops snowing ash!

Thanks again, will let you know how I get on..


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

i too had this problem on firday when the sun came out :?

I have just ordered a das-6 pr0, i also have some paint correction to do but it is my first time so will see how it goes :?


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Water marks shouldn't be so tough to get off though... I've had them on every car I've had but they just wash off. I think it's my choice of wax as I've only had a problem since I changed to using Collinite, and will be changing to see what effects it has.

The question is though, why does water produce such tough marks on a looked-after, well waxed finish? It shouldn't be able to leave marks that can only be removed with a machine polish  :?


----------



## Ziggytt (Sep 9, 2009)

ScoobyTT said:


> Water marks shouldn't be so tough to get off though... I've had them on every car I've had but they just wash off. I think it's my choice of wax as I've only had a problem since I changed to using Collinite, and will be changing to see what effects it has.
> 
> The question is though, why does water produce such tough marks on a looked-after, well waxed finish? It shouldn't be able to leave marks that can only be removed with a machine polish  :?


Had my last car for 8 years, never had this problem before? Might be to do with the Microfibre drying towel been using, never used to use one in the past, just used to wash and chamois and wax, will try the Miguires Water Magnet but think the damage has already been done.

Will try the Autoglym clay kit, and the Meguires Ultimate compound, a little apprehensive I must admit, but will give it a go.

Any more advice would be appreciated. Whats the Swirl X do....?


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

I live in a hard water area, Lincoln, with most of the county being built on lime stone,the water contains a lot of lime scale,which in turn leaves marks on bodywork, a few years ago i was told about rinsing the car with ro water (search it in googgle it explains the process better than i can) this can be bought from aquarium fish shops, it costs £2.50 for 5 gallons in lincoln, and there is enough water for 3 rinses,this is put on with a watering can, so i soak the car with the hose pipe tap water, rinse the shampoo off with the hose, and a final rinse with the ro water, no water marks are left on the car, 
beaware the fish shops sell plain and salt water , we want the plain water


----------

